# [POLL] Is there a need to archive Froyo and Gingerbread ROMs now that we have ICS and soon JB?



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

​
*Should Mecha Centre maintain links for Froyo and GB ROMs now that ICS and JB are entering Thunderbolt land?*

Yes! I think I'll use Mecha Centre in the foreseeable future133.33%No, I don't think Mecha Centre has much going for it- I mean the Thunderbolt!00.00%Yes! But I don't know about the future of a site for Thunderbolt ROMs...00.00%No, but I still see value in keeping all the Thunderbolt stuff in one place133.33%I'm not sure, but long live MC!00.00%I dunno, and I don't think MC is going anywhere...133.33%


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is there a need to archive Froyo and Gingerbread ROMs now that we have ICS and soon JB?

Traffic to mechacentre.tk is well, but looking ahead, does anyone even need GB ROMs anymore? Like really need, not just to have around for when we're feeling like reliving the good ol' days? And given that the Thunderbolt isn't the newest device on the block, is it worth maintaining a whole website just for such a purpose?

We'll make a decision on it ourselves, but I like democracy and value the community's opinion.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I would keep the GB roms around as it seems the radios are interchangeable unlike froyo. People always like to use old roms down the road.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Gingerbread, yeah. Forget Froyo.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely not froyo. Froyo became generally obsolete when we got gingerbread. Gingerbread runs fantastically on the thunderbolt. Even when we get more fully functional ICS builds, I'll probably still use my favorite GB roms occasionally. And yes, I went into web view and voted. I see a future for mecha centre. MC serves as a great resource, especially for new thunderbolt users and novice rooters. Things like root tools, a radio download archive, and live downloads for the most popular roms, themes for those roms, and especially kernels will secure a good future for MC.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I suppose I'd like to see it as a backup to the forums and download links out there, just as well the only Froyo ROM is stock, right? I guess if people really want Froyo, they can RUU.

Early on, the idea _was_ to make a site aimed at the new TB owners, the ones that are buying those Thunderbolts on eBay and Amazon and Criagslist. My more recent thought was, we all have OG Droids (not literally, but many of us have a phone from that era) and occasionally whip em out and install some guy's port of Jelly Bean or whatever, but if we have a newer device, we don't really keep tabs on the old device's forums.

Again, thanks for the feedback, keep it coming!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Difference is many people are still using the bolts as their primary phone. Where as lots of the older phones like the OG droid is used for like a mp3 player and so on. So with the owners of the bolts that still uses the phone as their primary not everyone may like ICS and rather prefer a CM based build or miui or gb sense rom. So what you have is a one stop for all you need place. ICS is still new and will still need the bugs worked out and many might stay on GB until that happens.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fair enough, what about when that happens, when....well if we get CM10, gosh how cool would that be lol...Anyway, I guess people still like the classics every now and then as quickdraw said?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah if we get cm10 that will be great for sure. I just wish the bolt wasnt such a bastard child of a phone so we could have an official CM build.

I know myself I always flash different roms because I might be in for a different look and feel. So dont think your site is a waste of time. I remember awhile back people was looking for theroy roms and those are old in development terms. So never know what someone might be looking for. Not everyone drinks the same cup of tea.


----------

